#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Срок реинкарнации.

## Sadhak

Посмотрел вчера финальную передачу "Экстрасенсов" 12-ого сезона. Давно возник вопрос о явном несовпадении буддийской теории и результатов работы медиумов которые получали данные от людей которые умерли несколько лет назад.
Насколько я знаю, согласно тхераваде реинкорнация происходит мгновенно. По ваджраянским источникам существо перерождается в срок от семи до 49 дней и в редких случаях сильных практиков через более продолжительное время.
Пришедшие в голову варианты:
1. Передача поставленная, там все актеры. Этот вариант отметаю абсолютно, поскольку финансирование и содержание в тайне такого огромного количества участников, на мой взгляд, невозможно. Кто-нибудь из участников, их родственников или знакомых за эти 12 сезонов все равно проговорился бы и слил информацию о постановке, как это было с нагиевскими окнами. К тому же, игра с таким уровнем актерского мастерства и накалом эмоций требовало бы неизвестных артистов совершенно фантастического уровня с соответствующими гонорарами, сравним с бездарной игрой новичков-актеров с тем же "суд идет", к примеру. Кроме того, там постоянно задействованы люди в погонах и званиях, на что бы никто не пошел в случае постановки. Да и вообще они приезжали в наш город и я хорошо знаю тот случай, который они рассматривали.
2. Медиумы считывают информацию с живых людей телепатически и выдают за слова мертвых. Возможно, но не всегда такой вариант пройдет - очень часто для людей вообще открытие то, что говорят медиумы, но это объясняет или логично дополняет то, что они не знали сами. Появляются факты которые не знали ни ведущие, ни люди которые просили им помочь. Кроме того, часто эти люди вообще не находятся в студии.
3. Говорят не сами умершие, а некие тонкие тела оставшиеся от распада сложной "энергетической оболочки" существа, т.е. своего рода фантомы. Эм, но говорят-то они очень связно и логично, чем тогда этот продукт распада отличается от умершего "цельного" существа?
4. Все эти разговорчивые мертвецы являлись сильными практиками, которые сами могли бы выбрать время перерождения. Явная чушь, поскольку это наблюдается во всех случаях, т.е. сильный медиум вроде Елены явно может получить сведения от любого мертвеца.
5. Буддийская теория реинкорнации просто неверна. Как говорил ЕСДЛ (по поводу буддийской космологии, горы Меру и прочее) если теория расходится с практическим опытом, следует отдать предпочтение последнему.
Еще варианты?

----------

Аминадав (24.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (24.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

6. Говорят не сами умершие, а какие-то существа, которые были тесно связаны с умершими в течение жизни и срок собственной жизни которых превышает человеческий.

----------

Aion (24.12.2011), Dondhup (24.12.2011), Sadhak (24.12.2011), Пема Ванчук (25.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> 6. Говорят не сами умершие, а какие-то существа, которые были тесно связаны с умершими в течение жизни и срок собственной жизни которых превышает человеческий.


Да, кстати, может быть.

----------


## Топпер

Они могли переродится петтами или нараками и медиум, каким то образом связывался с ними.

----------

Леонид Ш (24.12.2011), Пема Ванчук (25.11.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (24.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да, кстати, может быть.


И вообще, экстрасенсы же связываются не с самими умершими, а с _духами_ умерших  :Smilie: 




> Они могли переродится петтами или нараками и медиум, каким то образом связывался с ними.


Кстати, петты и нараки помнят предыдущее рождение?

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, петты и нараки помнят предыдущее рождение?


Думаю, что теоретически могут. Ведь бывает и люди, которые помнят.

----------

Леонид Ш (24.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Greedy

Вопрос реинкарнации - это вопрос личного восприятия от смерти до нового рождения.
Буддийские мастера, которые помогают усопшим после их смерти, занимаются как раз тем, что создают условия для благоприятных перерождений тех, кто считает себя умершим. После определённого периода перерождение случается и заниматься созданием для них благоприятных условий становится бессмысленно.

Что же касается общения с умершими, то оно ничем не отличается от неконтактного общения с живыми. Либо мы можем раскрутить цепочку, выводящую на контакт с кем-то, например, по фотографии. Либо нет. И если даже лично для умершего сейчас он воспринимает себя в аду, то для контактёра он находится с ним в контакте и не более того.

То же самое по умершим родственникам. Они давно уже могли получить перерождения, но из-за сильной привязанности к ним, сохраняется сильная связь с ними. И кто-то может воспринимать их в виде присутствия.
Естественно, посторонний (не медиум) человек для этой семьи никаких "связей" не почувствует.

----------


## Sadhak

> Что же касается общения с умершими, то оно ничем не отличается от неконтактного общения с живыми. Либо мы можем раскрутить цепочку, выводящую на контакт с кем-то, например, по фотографии. Либо нет. И если даже лично для умершего сейчас он воспринимает себя в аду, то для контактёра он находится с ним в контакте и не более того.
> 
>  То же самое по умершим родственникам. Они давно уже могли получить перерождения, но из-за сильной привязанности к ним, сохраняется сильная связь с ними. И кто-то может воспринимать их в виде присутствия.


Т.е. я в данный момент, могу незаметно для себя быть в контакте с медиумом и связно и логично отвечать рассказывая о событиях своей прошлой жизни? Тогда логичнее было бы ввести понятие еще одного "меня" временно специально проявляющегося для контакта с медиумом в "другом измерении", что как-то лишь усложняет картинку. 
Вариант с духами в курсе событий, выдающих себя за "ответчика" гораздо более удобоумоварим.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> Т.е. я в данный момент, могу незаметно для себя быть в контакте с медиумом и связно и логично отвечать рассказывая о событиях своей прошлой жизни? Тогда логичнее было бы ввести понятие еще одного "меня" временно специально проявляющегося для контакта с медиумом в "другом измерении", что как-то лишь усложняет картинку.


Представление о том, что происходит, так или иначе, ограничено рамками того, что воспринимает "я". Если сейчас нет восприятия какого-то общения, то "я" не считает, что оно сейчас с кем-то общается. И факт общения, если оно имеет место быть, происходит с кем-то другим.
Это нормальная и адекватная позиция "я".

Если же говорить о "другом измерении", то это не более чем область, не воспринимаемая в данный момент.

В Тибете есть множество историй, когда какой-нибудь мастер начинает рассказывать о том, что сейчас произошло то-то и то-то, такой то человек, например, срываясь со скалы, выкрикнул его имя.
Впоследствии узнаётся, что история действительно имела место быть. И человек, произносивший имя мастера, чудом остался жив, зацепившись за выступ или ветку.
О чём это говорит? О том, что даже когда кто-то обращается к тебе через твоё имя, например, то контакт имеет место быть, независимо от того, осознаётся он или нет. Но если он не осознаётся, то ничего о том, что составляло этот контакт, тот, кто не осознаёт его, сказать не может.

Что же конкретно происходит при контакте зависит от намерений. И если обращается тот, кому было намерение помогать, то помощь будет оказана. Если обращается тот, с кем общаться не было никакого желания, то и результат будет соответствующий.

Будды же не имеют ограничений по общению с ними, поэтому помогают всем, кто к ним обращается. А так как они ещё и осознают всё происходящее, то их способности помогать также не имеют ограничений.

----------

Eugene G. (21.11.2012), Аньезка (24.12.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> 1. Передача поставленная, там все актеры.


Голосую за этот вариант. Это ж ТНТ  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.12.2011), Кузьмич (26.12.2011), Хунг (26.12.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> 6. Говорят не сами умершие, а какие-то существа, которые были тесно связаны с умершими в течение жизни и срок собственной жизни которых превышает человеческий.


К тому же не только умершие говорят, но, бывает, что и ныне здравствующие люди, во сне, скажем, передают тебе какую-то достоверную информацию. Но сами -то они понятия не имеют, что снятся кому-то и выполняют такую мистическую роль. Говорят, например, о каком-то событии, которое должно с ним случиться. Приходится потом звонить этому человеку и говорить, вот, мол, ты мне приснился и то-то сказал, так что - будь в курсе. Так вот кто это на самом деле приходит во сне?

----------

Аньезка (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так вот кто это на самом деле приходит во сне?


Зависит от того, насколько человек продвинут в практике йоги сновидений. К обычным людям во сне на самом деле приходит лишь их собственный ум.

----------

Пема Дролкар (24.12.2011), Эделизи (28.11.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Зависит от того, насколько человек продвинут в практике йоги сновидений. К обычным людям во сне на самом деле приходит лишь их собственный ум.


Я к тому, что это и в случае общения с умершими, может быть собственный ум или еще что. Но не сами умершие. Они тоже, может, понятия не имеют, что с ними общается кто-то, так же , как приснившийся человек - ни сном, ни духом, что он тебе снился.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я к тому, что это и в случае общения с умершими, может быть собственный ум или еще что. Но не сами умершие. Они тоже, может, понятия не имеют, что с ними общается кто-то, так же , как приснившийся человек - ни сном, ни духом, что он тебе снился.


Да, но в случае экстрасенсов удивительно, что они от этих «умерших» получают проверяемую информацию.

----------


## Федор Ф

Просто используется их образ для информации. Это не они сами.
Как-то раз, очень давно, я сильно заболел, почти без сознания был. Так вот моей подруге приснилась ее знакомая, с которой та работала вместе. И сказала о том, что мне нужно вызвать скорую срочно. Подруга прибежала, вызвала скорую, меня увезли в больницу. Так кто меня спас? Та знакомая в это время спокойно спала, ничего не зная ни обо мне, ни об этом сне. Просто ее образ был использован для информации достоверной. Я думаю, с умершими так же. Используется образ. Кем-то. Не знаю - кем.

----------

Аньезка (24.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Некоторые классы духов кстати обладают ограниченным ясновидением.  Шаманы, экстрасенсы и прочие с ними связываются. вот и отвечают на вопросы. Что касается TV, то его лучше вообще не смотреть. Сны, связанные с контактами с духами как правило отличаются от обычных снов.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.12.2011), Сергей Ч (24.12.2011), Федор Ф (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Не знаю - кем.


Тем, кто не инкарнирует.

----------


## Джыш

Может умершие отвечают из бардо, необязательно же ихний пространственно-временной континиум синхронизирован с воспринимаемым вами.

----------


## Ersh

РеинкАрнация - это переселение душ, теория базирующаяся на представлении о вечной неделимой душе, переселяющейся из тела в тело, или там в загробный мир. В буддизме такого представления нет. Медиумы все фантазируют. Никто с ними не разговаривает - это все голоса в их голове.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.12.2011), Алевлад (29.12.2011), Буль (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Может умершие отвечают из бардо, необязательно же ихний пространственно-временной континиум синхронизирован с воспринимаемым вами.


Им в бардо больше заняться нечем, как только с экстрасенсами беседовать

----------

Буль (24.12.2011), Нея (24.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Геше-лхарамба Чжамьян Кьенце как то сказал, что если сниться недавно умерший родственник, то это может не существо бардо, а проявление злого духа. У меня был такой случай, причем сомнения относительно природы этого явления нет. Есть существа. которые используя наши клеши крадут нашу жизненную силу.
Экстрасенсы кстати относятся к таким существам  :Smilie:  Хорошо если только на бабки разведут.

----------

Keiko (24.12.2011), Федор Ф (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Буддийская теория реинкорнации просто неверна. Как говорил ЕСДЛ (по поводу буддийской космологии, горы Меру и прочее) если теория расходится с практическим опытом, следует отдать предпочтение последнему.


Почему неверна? В суттах палийского канона, например, ничего не говорится о мгновенности перерождения (как это трактуется тхеравадой) и ничего не говорится о конкретных сроках, в том числе максимальных (как это в тибетском буддизме). Так что нет никаких оснований утверждать, будто "Будда говорил неправильное, не соответствующее действительности".

PS> Куда интереснее и на мой взгляд более вразумительнее посмотреть на работы психологов, собирающих информацию о детях, помнящих прошлые рождения. У Стивенсона было собрано более 2000 случаев. У других подобных исследователей значительно меньше, но тоже есть такие работы. Интересно здесь то, что в целом, в среднем, срок между моментом смерти и рождением составлял от года до полтора.

Вот одна и та же личность, согласно отчёту на который приведена ссылка:




> Дост. Панньясекхара
> 
> 1902 - родился в Ганихигаме как И. Д. Джулис.
> 1912 - получил посвящение в саманеры в монастыре.
> 1972 - назначен сангханаикой в монастыре Питумпе
> *9 янв. 1986* - умер в монастыре Питумпе.
> 
> Гамаге Руван Тхаранга Перера
> 
> ...

----------

Aion (24.12.2011), PampKin Head (24.12.2011), Алексей Е (24.12.2011), Аньезка (24.12.2011), Калкий (21.11.2012), Леонид Ш (24.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (24.12.2011), Сергей Ч (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (26.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не смотрите вредных экзотерических передач :Smilie:  А подобные вопросы задавайте соответствующему образованному буддийскому Учителю. Тоесть, мудрому, сострадательному человеку с правильной нравственностью и мотивацией.

Поскольку существуют кармические связи, они могут проявляться как угодно. Существуют феномены, которые при нашем неведенье трудно правильно объяснить. Так что чего обсуждать-то? Думаю, если Только Вас конкретно беспокоит что-то, происходящее лично с Вами или близкими, то тогда и надо разбираться.

А вообще всякие там экстрасенсы, гадалки и ясновидящие, которые на этом зарабатывают, - прекрасные психологи и даже не гнушаются обратиться к частным сыщикам, чтобы узнать точную инфу о будущей "жертве" :Smilie:  

Легковерных людей с сильными желаниями приворожить любимого, узнать о мертвом родственнике, и вообще решить всякого рода проблемы через колдовство или другие иллюзии, - полным полно. Тут недавно у нас была как раз хорошая передача, которая разбиралась в такого рода бизнесе. Работа экзотерического бизнеса снималась на скрытую камеру, и прочее. Даже удивительно, сколько люди готовы заплатить за свои желания.


А если у человека есть все-таки сверхобычные способности, то он должен их поставить на службу людям. В нравственно-корректной форме.

----------

Читтадхаммо (25.12.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

А я всякими историями вас потешу сегодня. Много в моей жизни таких историй было. Мистических.
Как-то умер мой друг. Он писал книгу, но не закончил работу. Жил он один. Все могло пропасть. Мы не могли найти черновики бумажные. После его смерти с компа слетела вся информация. 
Так вот он мне приснился и сказал: на такой-то полке, в таком-то шкафу. На следующий день я пошел и взял с той полки    его работу. Вот что это? 
Но еще (уже страшно), его предупреждали во сне, чтобы он прекратил работу. Сказали - три предупреждения будет. Так и вышло. Не послушался. Умер скоропостижно.

----------

Ometoff (04.11.2015), Аньезка (24.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (24.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (26.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, мы сейчас разных страшных историй тут нарассказываем. А что за книга такая, что писать ее нельзя?

А давайте мы просто будем думать в классическом буддийском смысле согласно свой школе буддизма? Мой Учитель говорил, что все это неполезно обсуждать такое и является пустословием. И он всегда призывал нас подумать, а является исследование какого-то вопроса необходимым в практике?

А если есть страхи, - то опора на Три Драгоценности никогда не подведет. :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (24.12.2011), Хунг (26.12.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да, мы сейчас разных страшных историй тут нарассказываем.


Да, лучше от таких дел подальше держаться, это точно.
Но все же как-то это объясняется. Лучше уж понимать природу таких вещей, чем пребывать в неведении.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дост. Панньясекхара
> 
> 1902 - родился в Ганихигаме как И. Д. Джулис.
> 1912 - получил посвящение в саманеры в монастыре.
> 1972 - назначен сангханаикой в монастыре Питумпе
> 9 янв. 1986 - умер в монастыре Питумпе.
> 
> Гамаге Руван Тхаранга Перера
> 
> ...


Интересно то, что два подряд человеческих рождения. А говорят - рождение человеком - большая редкость

----------

Аньезка (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

Нет, тут интересно другое. Как замечал Стивенсон - вообще не встречается в таких случаях иного вида реинкарнации кроме как "человек-человек". Все случаи что он собрал, были именно переходом из жизни человека в жизнь человека, и ни одного иного случая. На этом основании он сделал вывод, что буддийская и индуистская теория реинкарнации неверна (ибо говорит о иных возможностях, даже иных мирах, а это не подтверждается фактами). 

Но всё равно вывод такой не имеет достаточных оснований. Например, Стивенсон даже близко в расчёт не брал случаи воспоминания перерождений, которые не были проверяемы хоть как-то. То есть ему нужны были голые факты - мол, ребёнок родился и помнит что жил в городе А в семье N. Если же ребёнок рассказывал странные вещи, то такие случаи либо не были бы известны (дети фантазируют, не стоит обращать внимания), либо эти случаи отбрасывались изначально как не-проверяемые. Кроме того, может быть ещё и такой момент, что воспоминания у детей сохраняются только при переходе из человеческой в человеческую жизнь в силу каких-то специфик устройства человеческого мозга и сознания как такового. Этого тоже нельзя исключать. То есть, логично предположить, что умственно "плохо развитые" существа, перерождаясь человеком, едва ли будут помнить что-то о своей прошлой жизни - из-за слабого ума. Человек же может. Или божества могут. Но божеств, во-первых, меньше, чем людей; во-вторых, их перерождения происходят исключительно редко по сравнению с людскими (60-80 лет против миллиардов!), и в-третьих, даже если вдруг такой случай произошёл и ребёнок вспомнил небесный мир и себя там - то на это не обратят внимание, ибо "явно фантазии" и непроверяемо.

----------

Аньезка (24.12.2011), Калкий (21.11.2012), Карло (25.11.2012), Леонид Ш (24.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (24.12.2011), Федор Ф (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Может умершие отвечают из бардо, необязательно же ихний пространственно-временной континиум синхронизирован с воспринимаемым вами.


Если б он не был синхронизирован, не было бы представления о 49 днях.

----------


## Федор Ф

Память о других мирах тоже есть в нашем подсознании, иначе бы мы не могли даже понятия о них иметь. А мы имеем. Даже на чувственном уровне, не только на интеллектуальном. 
В джханах, скорее всего, это подсознание раскрывается и мы можем туда заглянуть.

----------


## Akaguma

> Память о других мирах тоже есть в нашем подсознании, иначе бы мы не могли даже понятия о них иметь.


Дык джедаи на самом деле существуют?  :Smilie:

----------

Eugene G. (21.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Память о других мирах тоже есть в нашем подсознании, иначе бы мы не могли даже понятия о них иметь. А мы имеем. Даже на чувственном уровне, не только на интеллектуальном. 
> В джханах, скорее всего, это подсознание раскрывается и мы можем туда заглянуть.


Память о всех рождениях в нашем уме и достигнув состояния будды мы все узнаем)
Практикуя же шаматху можно вспомнить до 500 рождений.

----------

Федор Ф (24.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, лучше от таких дел подальше держаться, это точно.
> Но все же как-то это объясняется. Лучше уж понимать природу таких вещей, чем пребывать в неведении.


Эк, как вы замахнулись, - понимать природу вещей! :Smilie:  В нашей голове при нашем неведенье постоянно есть куча мыслей, которые нельзя назвать правильными знаниями. Мы слишком много размышляем об отвлеченном. И мы часто ломимся осилить какой-то аспект, но он нам неподвластен до отпределенного уровня накопленной мудрости.

Я всегда думала и делала так. Там, где можно получить совет, ответ или разъяснения мудрого человека - старалась их получить. Причем только в конкретных ситуациях, когда надо было применять меры. Тоесть, в доступных прямо мне и окружающих. Все равно передачи про экстрасенсов нас напрямую не касаются. Важно знать, какова буддийская точка зрения и помогать людям не быть легковерными.

 В отношении всех остальных теоретических вопросов просто собираю и накапливаю сведенья и оставляю их в подвешенном виде, без выводов. Вот стану Буддой - все четко буду знать :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дык джедаи на самом деле существуют?


А то ж!

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я всегда думала и делала так. Там, где можно получить совет, ответ или разъяснения мудрого человека - старалась их получить. Причем только в конкретных ситуациях, когда надо было применять меры. Тоесть, в доступных прямо мне и окружающих. 
>  В отношении всех остальных теоретических вопросов просто собираю и накапливаю сведенья и оставляю их в подвешенном виде, без выводов. Вот стану Буддой - все четко буду знать


Хорошо. Ну а я другой. Я предпочитаю понимать то, что меня, во всяком случае, касается и в моей жизни происходит. Впрочем, мало-мальски накопленная мудрость научила меня игнорировать, по возможности, такие вещи. Мне уже все равно. В сансаре всегда что-то происходит.

----------


## Zom

> Практикуя же шаматху можно вспомнить до 500 рождений.


Мало что-то берёте ,)

----------


## Dondhup

Это говорил геше-лхарамба Чжамьян Кьецне комментируя Абхисамаяаланкару в контексте практики шаматхи до достижения уровня Аохата или Арья-Бодхисаттаттвы. Т.е это высшее достижение возможное в сансаре. Странно что практикующие умную молитву христиане не говорили об этом, наверно народ смущать не хотели, ведь прошлые жизни они наверняка вспоминали.

----------


## Буль

> 1. Передача поставленная, там все актеры. Этот вариант отметаю абсолютно, поскольку финансирование и содержание в тайне такого огромного количества участников, на мой взгляд, невозможно. Кто-нибудь из участников, их родственников или знакомых за эти 12 сезонов все равно проговорился бы и слил информацию о постановке, как это было с нагиевскими окнами.


"Этот вариант я отметаю, потому что не могу себе этого представить"... Ну что же, логично...  :Wink: 




> К тому же, игра с таким уровнем актерского мастерства и накалом эмоций требовало бы неизвестных артистов совершенно фантастического уровня с соответствующими гонорарами, сравним с бездарной игрой новичков-актеров с тем же "суд идет", к примеру.


Езжайте до ближайшей психиатрической больницы, Вы удивитесь накалу контакта тамошних медиумов...




> Кроме того, там постоянно задействованы люди в погонах и званиях.


В качестве кого они были задействованы?

Господа, очнитесь! Это *т-е-л-е-ш-о-у*, какой достоверности вы там ищете???

----------

Марина В (25.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2011), Тао (25.12.2011), Хунг (26.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это говорил геше-лхарамба Чжамьян Кьецне комментируя Абхисамаяаланкару в контексте практики шаматхи до достижения уровня Аохата или Арья-Бодхисаттаттвы. Т.е это высшее достижение возможное в сансаре. Странно что практикующие умную молитву христиане не говорили об этом, наверно народ смущать не хотели, ведь прошлые жизни они наверняка вспоминали.


Они отметали эти воспоминания как прелестные мысли.

----------

Марина В (25.12.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Странно что практикующие умную молитву христиане не говорили об этом, наверно народ смущать не хотели, ведь прошлые жизни они наверняка вспоминали.


Ну почему же не говорили? А Ориген? ) И вот например слова Святителя Григория Нисского: 
 "Одна и та же душа ныне делается словесною и разумною... потом опять кроется в поры с пресмыкающимися, или присоединяется к стаду птиц... или делается плотоядным, или живет под водою, или переходит в бесчувственное. <...> Души из женских тел [свободно] переходят в мужскую жизнь или наоборот, в женщинах бывают души, разлучившиеся с телами мужскими".

----------

Аньезка (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Практикуя же шаматху можно вспомнить до 500 рождений.


Можно и больше. Видимо всё зависит от уровня практики сосредоточения ума.  Например в Пансадховака сутте, где описываются сверхспособности, говорится: 

 "Если он хочет, он может вспомнить многочисленные прошлые жизни: одну жизнь, две жизни, три жизни, четыре, пять, десять, двадцать, тридцать, сорок, пятьдесят, сто, тысячу, сто тысяч, многие кальпы свёртывания вселенной, многие кальпы развёртывания вселенной, [вспоминая]: «Там у меня было такое-то имя, я жил в таком-то роду, имел такую-то внешность. Таковой была моя пища, таковым было моё переживание удовольствия и боли, таковым был конец моей жизни. Умерев в той жизни, я появился здесь». Так он вспоминает многочисленные прошлые жизни в подробностях и деталях. Он может засвидетельствовать такую способность сам, как только представится возможность."

----------

Sforza (24.12.2011), Zom (24.12.2011), Марина В (25.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## sergey

> И вот например слова Святителя Григория Нисского: 
>  "Одна и та же душа ныне делается словесною и разумною... потом опять кроется в поры с пресмыкающимися, или присоединяется к стаду птиц... или делается плотоядным, или живет под водою, или переходит в бесчувственное. <...> Души из женских тел [свободно] переходят в мужскую жизнь или наоборот, в женщинах бывают души, разлучившиеся с телами мужскими".


Кхм, я нашел более полную цитату где св. Григорий Нисский как раз критикует такие воззрения. ))



> Свят. Григорий Нисский пишет ("О душе и воскресении."):
> 
>     "Переселяющие душу в разные естества, по моему мнению, сливают свойства естества, смешивают и путают между собою все вещи, бессловесное, словесное, чувствующее, бесчувственное, если только будут они друг в друге, никаким естественным сцеплением не отделенные друг от друга до неподвижности. Ибо утверждать, что душа одна и та же ныне делается словесною и разумною по такому-то покрову тела, потом опять кроется в норы с пресмыкающимися или присоединяется к стаду птиц, или переносит на себе тяжести, или делается плотоядным, или живет под водою, или же переходит в бесчувственное, коренистое и деревянистое, пускающее от себя отпрыски ветвей и на них возращающее или цвет, или иглу, или что-либо питательное, или ядовитое, - не что иное что значит, как все почитать за одно и то же, и в существах признать одно естество, смешанное в какой-то слитной и неразделимой общности с самим собою; потому что никакое свойство не отличает одного от другого" (О душе и воскресении, сс. 283-284).


Там же:



> Но, как не постигшим истины, не последуем и всем тем, по мнению которых души из женских тел переходят в мужскую жизнь, или, наоборот, в женщинах бывают души, разлучившиеся с телами мужскими, или из мужей переходят в мужей же, а из жен бывают опять в женах.

----------

Аминадав (24.12.2011), Марина В (25.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кхм, я нашел более полную цитату где св. Григорий Нисский как раз критикует такие воззрения. ))


Да, видимо Григорий Нисский просто констатировал воззрения поддерживаемые другими христианами, а сам их противился. )

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (24.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Можно и больше. Видимо всё зависит от уровня практики сосредоточения ума.  Например в Пансадховака сутте, где описываются сверхспособности, говорится: 
> 
>  "Если он хочет, он может вспомнить многочисленные прошлые жизни: одну жизнь, две жизни, три жизни, четыре, пять, десять, двадцать, тридцать, сорок, пятьдесят, сто, тысячу, сто тысяч, многие кальпы свёртывания вселенной, многие кальпы развёртывания вселенной, [вспоминая]: «Там у меня было такое-то имя, я жил в таком-то роду, имел такую-то внешность. Таковой была моя пища, таковым было моё переживание удовольствия и боли, таковым был конец моей жизни. Умерев в той жизни, я появился здесь». Так он вспоминает многочисленные прошлые жизни в подробностях и деталях. Он может засвидетельствовать такую способность сам, как только представится возможность."


Я слышал что больше только при условии постижении пустотности.

----------


## Zom

> Это говорил геше-лхарамба Чжамьян Кьецне комментируя Абхисамаяаланкару в контексте практики шаматхи до достижения уровня Аохата или Арья-Бодхисаттаттвы. Т.е это высшее достижение возможное в сансаре.


Вероятно, геше не знаком с древнейшими буддийскими источниками (если я правильно понял, будто он утверждает о 500 жизнях как о максимальном пределе данной иддхи ,)

----------

Vidyadhara (24.12.2011), Леонид Ш (25.12.2011), Марина В (25.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Спор о том, сколько жизней можно вспомнить, практикуя шаматху, несколько напоминает спор о том, сколько ангелов может поместиться на кончике иглы.

----------

Aion (24.12.2011), Ersh (24.12.2011), Ho Shim (18.12.2013), Liza Lyolina (25.12.2011), PampKin Head (26.12.2011), Sforza (24.12.2011), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дордже (24.12.2011), Марина В (25.12.2011)

----------


## AlexТ

> Насколько я знаю, согласно тхераваде реинкорнация происходит мгновенно. По ваджраянским источникам существо перерождается в срок от семи до 49 дней и в редких случаях сильных практиков через более продолжительное время.


Перерождение в Бардо это как мгновеное перерождение в пету. Какая разница между перерождением в пету и в то что называется Бардо? Далее, с точки зрения существа, перерождение всегда лично ощущается как мгновено. Без сознания время не ощущается, будь оно 1 секунду или 49 дней.

----------


## Zom

> Перерождение в Бардо это как мгновеное перерождение в пету. Какая разница между перерождением в пету и в то что называется Бардо?


В том, что это не перерождение в мире голодных духов. Бардо - это вообще не становление. Иначе оно попало бы в классификацию миров.

----------

Леонид Ш (25.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

А может быть так, что перерождение явление вне временное, т.е. в этом состоянии время отсутствует, в то время как "у нас" может пройти или мгновение или год?

----------


## Ersh

Прошу участников придерживаться темы обсуждения

----------

sergey (25.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Викарий

> Посмотрел вчера финальную передачу "Экстрасенсов" 12-ого сезона. Давно возник вопрос о явном несовпадении буддийской теории и результатов работы медиумов которые получали данные от людей которые умерли несколько лет назад.


В тибетском буддизме есть такое понятие, как Ла-жизненная сила. Это Ла может существовать 7 или 9 лет, точно не помню, после смерти живого существа, потом распадается. По этой причине тело умершего нельзя класть на землю, обязательно надо подкладывать камни и тд, чтобы Ла не осталось на этом месте, и не превратилась в призрак.  Кстати в Китае тоже есть нечто подобное. Демоны Гуй. Они появляются из душ По умершего. 3 души Хунь после смерти человека уходят на небо, а 7-8 душ По уходят в землю и могут при определенных обстоятельствах превратится в демона Гуй

----------

Keiko (26.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тему просто приятно читать на 3 странице. Пыталась обратиться к своим экстрасенсорным способностям и проникнуть в стертые посты......увы мне, увы..... :Frown: 




> Хорошо. Ну а я другой. Я предпочитаю понимать то, что меня, во всяком случае, касается и в моей жизни происходит. Впрочем, мало-мальски накопленная мудрость научила меня игнорировать, по возможности, такие вещи. Мне уже все равно. В сансаре всегда что-то происходит.


Ничего не игнорирую и ничего не принимаю на веру. Пусть меня аргументированно убедят. Причем так, чтоб руками можно было потрогать. А еще лучше, когда из указанной причины у всех получается предсказанный результат :Smilie:  Благой для большинства.

Самый простой способ проверки, - спрятать какую-то вещь и предложить экстрассенсу ее найти. Только старательно лишить его любых намеков. И соблюдать мину игрока в покер.

А вот мудрым людям верю. За последние годы навидалась такого, что это вообще сухим научным языком не объяснить. Потому как некоторым событиям нужно время. И тот же геше Джамьянг Кенце много чего нам говорил, но часть этого понимается только сейчас....в общей цепи событий. 

И вообще, ум способен на многое. И можно увидеть, как проявляется праджня, даже самые новички ее подсознательно чувствуют. А без нее к чему вообще все это экстрасенсерство? Для шоу?

Так вот, многие завесы с практикой спадают. Особенно, когда эго уменьшается. И жесткие концепции постепенно отпадают. Именно наши представления о возможном-невозможном нам очень мешают, там еще поток желания, аффектов и прочее зашоривает. Мы многого не видим, потому что не умеем правильно смотреть и не знаем, на что....но это поправимо :Smilie:  Если только не бросаться за клубникой. а просто правильно строить нужную причинно-следственную связь.

----------

Буль (26.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

Промежуточный итог. На мой взгляд пока было предложено пара интересных решений:
1. "_Говорят не сами умершие, а какие-то существа, которые были тесно связаны с умершими в течение жизни и срок собственной жизни которых превышает человеческий._"
2. "_даже когда кто-то обращается к тебе через твоё имя, например, то контакт имеет место быть, независимо от того, осознаётся он или нет. Но если он не осознаётся, то ничего о том, что составляло этот контакт, тот, кто не осознаёт его, сказать не может._"
И наверное дополнен п.3. начального сообщения:
3. "_В тибетском буддизме есть такое понятие, как Ла-жизненная сила. Это Ла может существовать 7 или 9 лет, точно не помню, после смерти живого существа, потом распадается."_

Для Бао: Ответ потерли, с логикой в начальном сообщении о возможности постановки, у меня, я думаю, все в порядке.



> РеинкАрнация - это переселение душ, теория базирующаяся на представлении о вечной неделимой душе, переселяющейся из тела в тело, или там в загробный мир. В буддизме такого представления нет. Медиумы все фантазируют. Никто с ними не разговаривает - это все голоса в их голове.


Я согласен, что реинкорнации нет, но точно так же как и меня с Вами. Пока мы признаем по факту собственное существование и спокойно говорим о своем прошлом, мы точно так же и по тем же причинам можем  говорить и о реинкорнации. 
Что касается "голосов в голове" и фантазирования, то лучше посмотреть самому. По поводу "постановки" и доказательной аргументации - было в посте к Бао.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Для Бао: Ответ потерли, с логикой в начальном сообщении о возможности постановки, у меня, я думаю, все в порядке.


По поводу "всё в порядке" -- я не уверен.

----------

Фил (26.12.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

А как звучит термин реинкарнация на санскрите или пали?

----------


## Aion

Saṃsāra.  :Cool:

----------


## Vladiimir

> А как звучит термин реинкарнация на санскрите или пали?


Словарь общества палийских текстов:
существительное:
*Paṭisandhi* [fr. paṭi+saṃ+dhā] reunion (of vital principle with a body), reincarnation, metempsychosis
глагол:
*Paṭisandahati* [paṭi+sandahati] to undergo reunion 

Словарь буддийского гибридного санскрита:
существительное:
*pratisaṃdhi*, (1) rebirth...
глагол:
*pratisaṃdadhāti,* *°saṃdheti,*  connects, makes connexion, again (with a new body), substantially = takes on a new existence, so is reborn...

----------

Aion (26.12.2011), Won Soeng (26.12.2011), Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Fuerth

> Нет, тут интересно другое. Как замечал Стивенсон - вообще не встречается в таких случаях иного вида реинкарнации кроме как "человек-человек". Все случаи что он собрал, были именно переходом из жизни человека в жизнь человека, и ни одного иного случая.


Я в одной его книге (если память не подводит) встречал описание, где между двумя человеческими рождениями предполагалось рождение животным. Могу поискать, если необходимо.

----------

Zom (26.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

Да, было бы интересно. Потому что из его интервью я подчерпнул информацию, будто таких перерождений не засвидетельствовано. 
Возможно, он отнёс этот единственный случай к фантазиям (к тому же, наверняка, его невозможно было проверить).

----------


## Fuerth

Нашел. Об этом он пишет в "Reinkarnation: Der Mensch im Wandel von Tod und Wiedergeburt", описывая случай с H.A. Wijeratne (Цейлон). 
Правда, он отрицает, что лично слышал от Wijeratne о его перерождении птицей между двумя человеческими рождениями, хотя его помошники именно так все поняли.
Это единственное упоминание о перерождении не человеком, которое я встречал у Stevenson.

----------

Zom (26.12.2011), Алексей Е (27.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Геше-лхарамба Чжамьян Кьенце как то сказал, что если сниться недавно умерший родственник, то это может не существо бардо, а проявление злого духа. У меня был такой случай, причем сомнения относительно природы этого явления нет. Есть существа. которые используя наши клеши крадут нашу жизненную силу.
> Экстрасенсы кстати относятся к таким существам  Хорошо если только на бабки разведут.


То что снится недавно умерший родственник чаще означает что нужно помочь ему в накоплении добродетелей, для получения хорошего рождения и помощи в создании для него благих условий через благословение будд и бодхисаттв. Читать ему мани, совершать добродетели от его имени и посвящать ему их. Об этом говорится в толковании снов из сутры не помню какой. Но если посмотреть то название можно найти самой сутры. Экстрасенсы не относятся к таким существам. Не надо всех под свою одну гребенку мести. Экстрасенсы такие же люди, и среди геше их очень много. Ясновидение ведь считается экстрасенсорикой. Если все экстрасенсы такие существа то и геше получается такие же существа злые. Но это ошибка.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

интересный опыт врача:
http://inosmi.ru/usa/20121121/202427345.html



> *Может ли существовать сознание, когда отказывает тело? Один нейрохирург заявляет, что убедился в этом лично – и возражает критикам, которые яростно спорят с ним.*
> Около пяти часов утра 10 ноября 2008 года я проснулся с начальными симптомами бактериального менингита в необычайно острой форме. Как я уже писал на страницах этого издания, а также в своей книге «Proof of Heaven» (Доказательство рая), через несколько часов полностью отключилась моя кора головного мозга. Та часть мозга, которая отвечает за высшие неврологические функции, погрузилась в полный мрак, как часть Нью-Йорка во время урагана «Сэнди».
> 
> Но несмотря на полное отсутствие нейронной активности в моем мозге, за исключением самых глубоких и самых примитивных его отделов, мое самосознание, или ощущения самого себя, отнюдь не погасло. Вместо этого я пережил самые яркие и поразительные моменты в своей жизни. Мое сознание перешло на иной уровень, в иное измерение, в иной мир.
> 
> Рассказав здесь свою историю, я был поражен и приятно удивлен тем, какое впечатление она произвела на людей во всем мире. Но меня также подвергли весьма острой критике – в основном, те люди, которых потрясло то, что я, нейрохирург, выступил с такими утверждениями о пережитом и испытанном.
> 
> Не могу сказать, что я удивлен. Как ученому мне известно, что люди из моего научного племени в большинстве своем уверены: личность возникает благодаря электрохимической активности мозга. По мнению большинства нейрохирургов, и вообще врачей, тело порождает разум. А когда тело перестает функционировать, разум тоже прекращает работать – подобно гаснущей картинке на экране, когда выключают проектор.
> 
> ...

----------

Akaguma (21.11.2012), Tong Po (21.11.2012), Zom (21.11.2012), Калкий (21.11.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Используя метод «регрессии прошлой жизни», исследователь помещает  пациента в гипнотическое состояние, чтобы выявить воспоминания о  предполагаемой прошлой жизни, и затем сравнивает его описания с  фактическими историческими событиями. Преимущество этой процедуры  состоит в том, что почти у всех людей есть способности к такого рода  воспоминаниям (впрочем, как и к «воспоминаниям» о «будущей жизни»)[23],  не только у детей. Накопилось достаточно много данных о совпадении  воспоминаний с реальными историческими событиями, в результате некоторые  из психологов стали убеждёнными сторонниками существования феномена  реинкарнации[13]. Метод регрессивного гипноза позволил у отдельных  пациентов выявить неоднократность процесса предполагаемых  перевоплощений. 
> 
> Недостатки метода заключаются в том, что гипноз, как правило,  вызывает фантазии и ложные воспоминания. По мнению психолога Н. Спаноса,  регрессивный гипноз лишь косвенно влияет на поведение, изменяя  субъективные мотивации, ожидания и интерпретации[24][25][26]. В  поведении находящегося под таким гипнозом нет ничего общего с трансом,  бессознательным состоянием и доступом к прошлым жизням[27]. К тому же  иногда описываемые события происходили настолько давно, что не удавалось  найти их документального подтверждения, и потому нет объективных данных  для сравнения между увиденными и фактическими событиями прошлого. 
> 
> Этот метод был использован в нескольких исследованиях. К примеру,  пациенты психотерапевта Питера Рамстера, домохозяйки, которые никогда не  уезжали из Австралии, в состоянии гипноза (транса) описали много  деталей прошлого, имена людей и мест, где они жили ранее в XVIII и XIX  столетии. В 1983 году Рамстер и местные историки искали в архивах  указанные данные. Некоторые деревни, названные под гипнозом, были  найдены на старых картах. Другие деревни больше не существовали, но  многие упомянутые названия оказывались правильными[28]. Исследование  Рамстера было почти полностью проигнорировано научным сообществом[29]. 
> 
> Метод не всегда оказывался безопасным для пациентов, известны случаи  серьёзного психологического ущерба, нанесённого в процессе сессий  «регрессивного» гипноза[30]. В результате изучения таких случаев, к  примеру, *Министерство здравоохранения Израиля рекомендовало  воздерживаться официально практикующим гипнотерапевтам от практики  «регрессии прошлой жизни»*


Если уж министерство тут вмешалось, значит "реальная тема".

----------


## Леонид Ш

> интересный опыт врача:
> http://inosmi.ru/usa/20121121/202427345.html


Как бы там ни было, но это *около*смертный, а не посмертный опыт, т.к. пациент вернулся к нормальной жизни. Ну еще не исключена проплата Ватиканом, что не раз уже случалось, и на что, как бы намекает название статьи  :Wink:  Согласно патиччасамутпаде, сознание не переходит в следующее рождение, а возникает новое с каждым новым рождением.

----------

Zom (21.11.2012), Буль (21.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2012)

----------


## Митяй

Возможно, он был в мире дэв)) Возможно, состояния мозга при глубокой медитации схожи с описанным в статье, -  говорят же, что в четвертой джхане дыхание, по сути, прекращается. Правда, в джханах еще определенные факторы обязательно наличествуют.

Подобные околосмертные опыты всегда осмысляются в соответствии с религиозными верованиями пережившего. Что интересно - везде пишут про приятный опыт, не видел ни разу, чтобы кто-то писал об ужасных переживаниях и мучениях, статистически-то часть людей должна очутиться в аду, или приблизиться к нему в своем околосмертном опыте.

----------

Vladiimir (21.11.2012), Zom (21.11.2012), Леонид Ш (21.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Подобные околосмертные опыты всегда осмысляются в соответствии с религиозными верованиями пережившего. Что интересно - везде пишут про приятный опыт, не видел ни разу, чтобы кто-то писал об ужасных переживаниях и мучениях, статистически-то часть людей должна очутиться в аду, или приблизиться к нему в своем околосмертном опыте.


Вроде Zom, или кто-то еще приводил ссылку на статью или книжку написанную врачом, который много раз расспрашивал пациентов, переживших клиническую смерть, и вроде бы сам пережил, после чего стал фанатично верующим протестантом. Так вот он описывал случаи и негативных адских видений, но в части из них приходило некое существо, вроде Христа или ангела и выводило из геены. Просто это связано с человеческой психикой, что негативными и ужасными видениями не хочется делиться т.к. их скорее хочется забыть или выместить из сознания.
По своему опыту экспериментов с наркотиками производными из конопли, могу сказать, что все эти описываемые околосмертные видения, как две капли воды похожи на ощущения и видения в измененном состоянии сознания, под действием большого количества ТГК. Например наблюдение своего тела со стороны, туннель со светом в конце и неиллюзорный адЪ.

----------

Елена Саяпина (21.11.2012), Митяй (21.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Согласно патиччасамутпаде, сознание не переходит в следующее рождение, а возникает новое с каждым новым рождением.


С этим нет никакой проблемы - появилась причина для рождения существа в "посмертном опыте", потом появилась причина для исчезновения его там и появления в этом мире в виде выздоравливающего пациента. Те же самые циклы рождения-смерти, правда не в очень привычном порядке. Все прослеживаемые ниточки таких метаморфоз всегда основываются на содержимом памяти. Есть память - говорим о реинкорнации, нет - не говорим, но сами причины и условия для всй этой движухи никуда не деваются и все продожает течь своим чередом.



> Что интересно - везде пишут про приятный опыт, не видел ни разу, чтобы кто-то писал об ужасных переживаниях и мучениях, статистически-то часть людей должна очутиться в аду, или приблизиться к в своем околосмертном опыте.


Есть кстати, встречал описания подобного околосмертного опыта в адах у христиан, есть такие описания и у тибетцев.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> С этим нет никакой проблемы - появилась причина для рождения существа в "посмертном опыте", потом появилась причина для исчезновения его там и появления в этом мире в виде выздоравливающего пациента. Те же самые циклы рождения-смерти, правда не в очень привычном порядке.


Это слишком натянутое предположение, т.к. второй раз человек не рождается, а возвращается и продолжает существование в этом самом рождении. С таким же успехом можно утверждать, что каждый раз засыпая - мы умираем, а просыпаясь - рождаемся в новой жизни. Но смерть и рождение - это четко выраженные события. Т.к. в процессе смерти - нама-рупа распадается, а в процессе зарождения новой жизни, рождается новое сознание и новые нама и рупа. 

В принципе буддийская концепция последовательности рождений, описанная в патиччасамутпаде, не противоречит современным представлениям о жизни и смерти. Т.к. нет чего-то переходящего из одной жизни в другую, что можно было бы зафиксировать и измерить. Каждое рождение живого существа - это каммавипака (плод), созревшей каммы (санскар) накопленной предыдущим существом, и больше их ничего не связывает. Т.е. с точки зрения стороннего наблюдателя, а тем более с обывательской точки зрения, таких существ абсолютно ничего друг с другом не связывает.

----------

Митяй (21.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Это слишком натянутое предположение, т.к. второй раз человек не рождается, а возвращается и продолжает существование в этом самом рождении.


Что натянуто? Требуется обязательное появление нового мешка кожи с костями чтобы говорить о рождении? Любое "скачкообразное" изменение состояния сознания можно называть рождением и смертью.

----------


## Митяй

> Что натянуто? Требуется обязательное появление нового мешка кожи с костями чтобы говорить о рождении? Любое "скачкообразное" изменение состояния сознания можно называть рождением и смертью.


Когда говорят о рождении существа, именно это и подразумевается. Когда данные пять скандх прекращают свое существование - смерть, появляются - рождение. (WOLF уже сказал то же самое раньше)

----------

Vladiimir (21.11.2012), Богдан Б (22.11.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> Как говорил ЕСДЛ (по поводу буддийской космологии, горы Меру и прочее) если теория расходится с практическим опытом, следует отдать предпочтение последнему.


Можно подробнее? Про кого речь?
На практическом опыте мы не видим и не воспринимаем ну например радиоволн, различных излучений и радиации существующей в космосе (и на земле), но все это абсолютно реально.
Практический опыт не может быть конечным и безупречным аргументом, такой опыт вообще штука непостоянная, его точность зависит от способностей мозга к объективному восприятию реальности и от техногенного прогресса например (с примером выше).

----------


## Вантус

> Можно подробнее? Про кого речь?
> На практическом опыте мы не видим и не воспринимаем ну например радиоволн, различных излучений и радиации существующей в космосе (и на земле), но все это абсолютно реально.


Гражданин бредит - достаточно сунуть руку в телефонную розетку и почувствовать крайне болезненную радиоволну напряжением в 60 вольт. Более экстремальный вариант - встать под радар и почувствовать, как СВЧ заставляет кровь и прочие жидкости тела кипеть. Можно также убедиться и в наличии радиации по цветным вспышкам в глазах (возникающим от того, что быстрые частицы пролетают через оптические нервы) - если вы видите их вблизи от источников радиации, то жить осталось совсем недолго. Думаю, что это все от мадхваложства.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Может ли существовать сознание, когда отказывает тело? Один нейрохирург заявляет, что убедился в этом лично – и возражает критикам, которые яростно спорят с ним.


Могу рассказывать подобные сказки. Религиозные составляющие по просьбе заказчика. Подробности в ЛС. Цены умеренные.

----------

Вантус (21.11.2012), Леонид Ш (21.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Когда говорят о рождении существа, именно это и подразумевается. Когда данные пять скандх прекращают свое существование - смерть, появляются - рождение. (WOLF уже сказал то же самое раньше)


Хорошо, но даже в тхераваде признается, что реинкорнация не обязательно будет именно в человеческое тело, верно? Так вот это сознание в "посмертном опыте" (или бардо) на что-то опиралось, чем-то ограничивалось, т.е. какой-то аналог физического тела все равно есть, как его не назови, пусть оно и просуществовало недолго. Почему же мы тогда упираемся в обязательность смены именно человеческого тела, чтобы говорить о реинкорнации?

----------


## Вантус

> Хорошо, но даже в тхераваде признается, что реинкорнация не обязательно будет именно в человеческое тело, верно? Так вот это сознание в "посмертном опыте" (или бардо) на что-то опиралось, чем-то ограничивалось, т.е. какой-то аналог физического тела все равно есть, как его не назови, пусть оно и просуществовало недолго. Почему же мы тогда упираемся в обязательность смены именно человеческого тела, чтобы говорить о реинкорнации?


Тхеравадины отрицают анатарабхаву. Если некто умер, то произошло сразу же создание новых скандх. Поциэнт здесь умер, родился, умер и воскрес в первом теле? Нелепость.

----------

Буль (21.11.2012), Леонид Ш (21.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Тхеравадины отрицают анатарабхаву. Если некто умер, то произошло сразу же создание новых скандх. Поциэнт здесь умер, родился, умер и воскрес в первом теле? Нелепость.


Я знаю, что они отрицают бардо, но не понимаю почему, если рождение в других мирах в нечеловеческом облике они не отрицают при этом. Не вижу нелепости - где осознанность, там и "пациент".

----------


## Топпер

> Я знаю, что они отрицают бардо, но не понимаю почему, если рождение в других мирах в нечеловеческом облике они не отрицают при этом. Не вижу нелепости - где осознанность, там и "пациент".


Потому, что антарабхава впервые была придумана вайбхашиками. 
Будда говорил о 31 мире перерождения и Ниббане. Антарабхава - где-то вне их. Это не укладывается в буддийскую космологию.
Кроме того в Патиччасамуппаде нет 13го звена "антарабхава". Там после смерти сразу же идёт авидджжа, самскара, винньяна и нама-рупа.

----------

Vladiimir (21.11.2012), Богдан Б (22.11.2012), Леонид Ш (21.11.2012), Сергей Ч (21.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Будда говорил о 31 мире перерождения и Ниббане. Антарабхава - где-то вне их. Это не укладывается в буддийскую космологию.


Если что-то не попадает в жесткую классификацию, то это может означать и то, что пределы самих объектов такой классификации возможно несколько шире. Иначе придется отрицать всю научную картину мира, ибо с горой Меру тогда что-то не сходится.

----------


## Sadhak

> Можно подробнее? Про кого речь?


Не найду сейчас откуда это, возможно из Гарвардских лекций, в общем-то это известное высказывание ЕСДЛ. Я понимаю, что ортодоксальность требует признания даже самых нелепо выглядящих вещей буквально, чтобы не подвергать опасности наличия даже малейших неточностей в оригинальном каноне, но это напоминает безуспешую и нелепую борьбу церкви с Галилеем, Бруно, Коперником и т.п. еретиками, кои усомнились в том, что "ось земная пробьет небесну твердь"...

----------

Калкий (21.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Если что-то не попадает в жесткую классификацию, то это может означать и то, что пределы самих объектов такой классификации возможно несколько шире. Иначе придется отрицать всю научную картину мира, ибо с горой Меру тогда что-то не сходится.


А разве антарабхава входит в *научную* картину мира? Мне кажется, что она также из области религии.
В религиозной области было бы странным считать, что основатель религии что-то там недосказал или неверно изложил, поэтому я не могу согласится с тем, что Будда сузил границы классификации, а какие-то последующие учители прозрели эту классификацию глубже, чем Будда.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> А разве антарабхава входит в научную картину мира? Мне кажется, что она также из области религии.


Пока да, но если ученые вдруг обнаружат и измерят "тонкое тело" или что-то вроде этого, что позволяет переживать "бестелесный опыт", то это уже тоже будет "область науки", никаких принципиальных препятствий и преград морального, теологического или другого какого толка, к этому нет. 
Но мы же в данном случае не про это, не про науку, а про то, почему отрицается наличие некого существа в неком мире (бардо) и реинкарнация, если то же самое признается с другими мирами и телами вошедшими в "классификацию".

----------


## Вантус

> Я знаю, что они отрицают бардо, но не понимаю почему, если рождение в других мирах в нечеловеческом облике они не отрицают при этом. Не вижу нелепости - где осознанность, там и "пациент".


Я описал точку зрения тхеравадинов. Если опираться на ваджраяну, то все равно нелепость. Бардо начинается после разрушения сердечной чакры и ее содержимого, тело уже мертво после этого и гандхарва не может более войти в него, даже если и захочет.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я описал точку зрения тхеравадинов. Если опираться на ваджраяну, то все равно нелепость. Бардо начинается после разрушения сердечной чакры и ее содержимого, тело уже мертво после этого и гандхарва не может более войти в него, даже если и захочет.


А веталы и хотят и могут )

----------


## Вантус

> А веталы и хотят и могут )


Ветала - это особый вид живых существ. Наверное, можно представить некоего человека, родившегося веталой и вошедшего в свое старое тело.

----------


## Калкий

> Будда говорил о 31 мире перерождения и Ниббане. Антарабхава - где-то вне их. Это не укладывается в буддийскую космологию.


Можно сразу и перечислить эти миры, могут ведь написать, что якобы в ПК нет никакой космологии. ))

Кстати можно родиться здесь на земле но не среди жителей Джамбудвипы (привычных нам людей), а на иных трех Двипах.
Можно родится на аналогичных нашей других землях (экзопланетах) во вселенной.
Можно родиться вообще в иных вселенных.
И т.д...

----------


## Топпер

> Пока да, но если ученые вдруг обнаружат и измерят "тонкое тело" или что-то вроде этого, что позволяет переживать "бестелесный опыт", то это уже тоже будет "область науки", никаких принципиальных препятствий и преград морального, теологического или другого какого толка, к этому нет.


Пускай вначале обнаружат. 



> Но мы же в данном случае не про это, не про науку, а про то, почему отрицается наличие некого существа в неком мире (бардо) и реинкарнация, если то же самое признается с другими мирами и телами вошедшими в "классификацию".


Реинкарнация признаётся. Она происходит в рамках этих 31 мира. А вот где антарабхава - непонятно. Что это кама-лока, рупа-лока, арупа-лока? Где она?

----------


## Вантус

> Пускай вначале обнаружат. 
> 
> Реинкарнация признаётся. Она происходит в рамках этих 31 мира. А вот где антарабхава - непонятно. Что это кама-лока, рупа-лока, арупа-лока? Где она?


У гандхарвы есть тело и врожденные сиддхи, а также он способен испытывать сексуальное желание, поэтому это верх камалоки, думаю.

----------

Vladiimir (21.11.2012), Топпер- (21.11.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Реинкарнация признаётся. Она происходит в рамках этих 31 мира. А вот где антарабхава - непонятно. Что это кама-лока, рупа-лока, арупа-лока? Где она?


Ну, вот лично я не силен в классификации, но явно есть сознание и хотя бы форма, т.е. какая-то ограниченность. Но если мы не знаем точных характеристик чтобы четко классифицировать, то это не дает основания для принципиального неприятия и отрицания возможности подобного явления.

----------


## Sadhak

> Если опираться на ваджраяну, то все равно нелепость. Бардо начинается после разрушения сердечной чакры и ее содержимого, тело уже мертво после этого и гандхарва не может более войти в него, даже если и захочет.


Не думаю, в ваджраяне известны люди со способностями к путешествиям в бардо, т.е. покидание тела на несколько дней и последующими расказами о том, где был и что видел. Забыл как они называются, на "т" что-то, не "тертоны" 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> У гандхарвы есть тело и врожденные сиддхи, а также он способен испытывать сексуальное желание, поэтому это верх камалоки, думаю.


Тогда, по сути, это и не особо то промежуточное состояние. Это скорее недосмерть предыдущего тела.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, вот лично я не силен в классификации, но явно есть сознание и хотя бы форма, т.е. какая-то ограниченность. Но если мы не знаем точных характеристик чтобы четко классифицировать, то это не дает основания для принципиального неприятия и отрицания возможности подобного явления.


И тем более это не даёт оснований оперировать тем, что даже непонятно куда прилепить. По этому же принципу можно сказать, что "Будда описывая миры богов ничего не говорил об Иисусе, но это не даёт оснований для принципиального отрицания его существования".

----------


## Sadhak

> И тем более это не даёт оснований оперировать тем, что даже непонятно куда прилепить. По этому же принципу можно сказать, что "Будда описывая миры богов ничего не говорил об Иисусе, но это не даёт оснований для принципиального отрицания его существования".


Это разное. С Богом проблема принципиальная концептуального характера, противоречивость. А тут какое-то бюрократическое отрицание из-за отсутствия возможности классификации.

----------


## Топпер

> Это разное. С Богом проблема принципиальная концептуального характера, противоречивость. А тут какое-то бюрократическое отрицание из-за отсутствия возможности классификации.


Здесь, кроме всего прочего, это ещё и отрицание излишней сущности. Непонятно зачем её вводить, если перерождение и без неё прекрасно объясняются.

----------

Vladiimir (21.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Можно сразу и перечислить эти миры, могут ведь написать, что якобы в ПК нет никакой космологии. ))


Космология есть, но не подробная, большинство подробностей, вроде срока жизни дэва и т.п., в основном из комментаторской литературы.

Вот сутта ПК, в которой сам Будда перечисляет миры дэва кама, рупа и арупа локи МН 120, т.е. практически все миры, кроме неблагих уделов животных, асуров, петта и нарака.

Вот табличка, сделанная на основе Палийского Канона и комментариев, где изображен 31 мир существования, существа его населяющие и максимальные жизненные сроки существ этих миров в собственном временном измерении и в земном:



В читабельном виде: http://buddhadharma.narod.ru/images/31world.jpg

----------

Eugeny (21.11.2012), Vladiimir (21.11.2012), Богдан Б (22.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2012), Калкий (21.11.2012), Сергей Ч (21.11.2012), Топпер- (21.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> У гандхарвы есть тело и врожденные сиддхи, а также он способен испытывать сексуальное желание, поэтому это верх камалоки, думаю.


В мире Четырех Королей, который выше нашего, и идет следующим после мира людей в классификации 31 мира, обитают различные классы божеств: дэвы стихий, дэвы связанные с земными объектами вроде гор, рощ, озер, рек, деревьев и 4 класса основных дэва: якхи, наги, *гандхаббы* и кумбханды. Те же это гандхаббы, что и в ваджраянском бардо, или в ваджраяне не признают классификацию 31 мира?

----------


## Топпер

> В мире Четырех Королей, который выше нашего и идет следующим после мира людей в классификации 31 мира, обитают различные классы божеств: дэвы стихий, дэвы связанные с земными объектами вроде гор, рощ, озер, рек, деревьев и 4 класса основных дэва: якхи, наги, *гандхаббы* и кумбханды. Те же это гандхаббы, что и в ваджраянском бардо, или в ваджраяне не признают классификацию 31 мира?


Нет. Здесь это один из классов низких богов - небесные музыканты. Но похоже, что идея пошла от них.

----------


## Eugeny

Кстати назрел такой вопрос,если вдруг кто-то достигает посредством медитации Ниродха-Самапатти,это он получается достигает Арупа локи 31 уровня?

----------

Топпер- (21.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати назрел такой вопрос,если вдруг кто-то достигает посредством медитации Ниродха-Самапатти,это он получается достигает Арупа локи 31 уровня?


По идее 8-ая джхана соответствует 31 уровню существования.

----------


## Eugeny

> Кстати назрел такой вопрос,если вдруг кто-то достигает посредством медитации Ниродха-Самапатти,это он получается достигает Арупа локи 31 уровня?


 WOLF в полном разрешении ниже Ямы не загружается изображение.

----------


## Eugeny

> По идее 8-ая джхана соответствует 31 уровню существования.


То есть и материально он перемещается в пространстве туда в тот мир?Или поток сознания перемещается в этот мир арупа локи?

----------


## Eugeny

Кстати вот ещё подобного типа изображение(в Питерском центре Тхеравады)
К сожалению в полном разрешении нету.

----------

Vladiimir (21.11.2012), Калкий (21.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> WOLF в полном разрешении ниже Ямы не загружается изображение.


Перезалил.

----------


## Zom

Бардо можно объяснять как остаточное существование нама-рупы. Поэтому антарабхава находится в той же бхаве, пока существо не вошло (не родилось) в новой. 

А ниродха-самапатти - это не арупалока. Это ниббана.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Бардо можно объяснять как остаточное существование нама-рупы. Поэтому антарабхава находится в той же бхаве, пока существо не вошло (не родилось) в новой.


Тогда это уже и не промежуточное получается. Просто некий процесс умирания.

----------

Леонид Ш (21.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> То есть и материально он перемещается в пространстве туда в тот мир?Или поток сознания перемещается в этот мир арупа локи?


Материально -это уже иддхи нужны.
Наверное можно сказать так: его концентрация соответствует в этот момент концентрации богов арупа-локи.

----------

Eugeny (21.11.2012), Леонид Ш (21.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Вот ещё вариант с кришнаитскими картинками

----------

Топпер- (21.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

Ну может выглядеть как промежуточное -)

В ДН2 весьма интересный отрывочек есть на этот счёт - 

Подобно тому, великий царь, как если человек, стоящий на террасе над серединой перекрестка, видит, как люди входят в дом, выходят, двигаются по проезжей дороге, сидят на середине перекрестка, он может сказать себе: «Эти люди входят в дом, эти выходят, эти двигаются по проезжей дороге, эти сидят на середине перекрестка», – так же точно, великий царь, и монах с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, ясной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой – направляет и обращает мысль к знанию о том, как существа оставляют жизнь и вновь рождаются.

Под "домом" в суттах в этом отношении обычно подразумевается физическое тело.

----------

Tong Po (22.11.2012), Богдан Б (22.11.2012), Леонид Ш (21.11.2012), Сергей Ч (21.11.2012), Топпер- (21.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну может выглядеть как промежуточное -)


Выглядеть - вполне. В конце концов антарабхаву тоже на основе чего-то вводили.

----------


## Вантус

> Не думаю, в ваджраяне известны люди со способностями к путешествиям в бардо, т.е. покидание тела на несколько дней и последующими расказами о том, где был и что видел. Забыл как они называются, на "т" что-то, не "тертоны"


Я не верю в эти истории. Есть сиддхи общаться с гандхарвами, но остальное, наверное, тибетский вымысел, не опирающийся на тантры. Делок это называется.

----------

Sadhak (21.11.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Тогда, по сути, это и не особо то промежуточное состояние. Это скорее недосмерть предыдущего тела.


На эту тему масса рассуждений. Замечательно, что у богов арупадхату бардо не бывает, по мнению Цонкапы:



> Когда перерождаются из Сферы бесформности в две низшие сферы, бардо существует. Когда перерождаются из этих двух в [Сферу] бесформности, бардо не бывает: где происходит смерть, там и создаются нефизические совокупности личности.

----------

Tong Po (22.11.2012), Топпер- (21.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Перезалил.


Благодарю,распечатал себе)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Благодарю,распечатал себе)


У меня еще есть в варианте 2400х4400, что-бы плакат можно было распечатать, но тот файл 16 Мб. весит на народ не выложить. Если кому нужно, могу на Яндекс-диск скинуть или ВКонтакт, если там файлы такого размера загружаются.

----------

Eugeny (21.11.2012), Калкий (21.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> У меня еще есть в варианте 2400х4400, что-бы плакат можно было распечатать, но тот файл 16 Мб. весит на народ не выложить. Если кому нужно, могу на Яндекс-диск скинуть или ВКонтакт, если там файлы такого размера загружаются.


Мне нужно,может на файлы mail или deposit files выложите?)

----------

Калкий (21.11.2012)

----------


## Калкий

The-31-Planes-of-Existence.pdf

Вот книга.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Мне нужно,может на файлы mail или deposit files выложите?)


http://cs6208.userapi.com/u46643399/...plan_bytia.jpg

----------

Eugeny (21.11.2012), Калкий (21.11.2012)

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> Передача поставленная, там все актеры.


 Участники большей частью не актеры, а искренне верящие в свои способности эзотерики разных школ и конфессий. Общалась с некоторыми, одна девушка была хорошо знакома. Натренировавшись, они действительно решают какие-то задачки, типа угадать объект за занавеской. Однако места в финале или победа в сезоне оплачиваются и потом используются для самопиара "профессионалами".

----------


## Буль

> Участники большей частью не актеры, а искренне верящие в свои способности эзотерики разных школ и конфессий. Общалась с некоторыми, одна девушка была хорошо знакома. Натренировавшись, они действительно решают какие-то задачки, типа угадать объект за занавеской.


Смеюсь с интонацией Мефистофеля. Предлагаю ставку в ДЕСЯТЬ ТЫСЯЧ к одному, что та девушка (равно и любая другая), не угадает *ни одного* объекта *из 10-ти* за занавеской, которые я туда помещу. Заранее *уверен*, что ни одного реального предложения мне не поступит. Не надо трындеть.

----------


## Greedy

> Бардо можно объяснять как остаточное существование нама-рупы. Поэтому антарабхава находится в той же бхаве, пока существо не вошло (не родилось) в новой. 
> 
> А ниродха-самапатти - это не арупалока. Это ниббана.


Почти так.
В учениях дзогчена объяснение примерно следующее.
В процессе умирания идёт последовательный распад всех совокупностей вплоть до момента ясного света - полного отсутствия совокупностей. Незнакомые с ним по практики не узнают его как естественное состояние и в них всплывает устремление к обретению совокупностей. Не практикующие медитацию теряют сознание ещё в процессе умирания, намного раньше, чем распадутся все совокупности.

После кратковременного периода ясного света (полного отсутствия совокупностей) начинается период различных явлений - т.е. собирание из дхарм различных совокупностей, которые могут проявляться как видения, звуки, ощущения и т.д.
В этот период не знакомые с подобным опытом также находятся в бессознательном состоянии.

После чего явления собираются в более менее привычный вид и сознание узнаёт себя в том мире, в котором оно умерло. Уровнем сознательности на предыдущем уровне определяется сила сверхспособностей такого сознания в этом посмертном состоянии. В конце концов в сознании всплывает наиболее сильное стремление, и оно устремляется в сферу, где обретёт полноценное рождение таким образом, к тому объекту, каким образом происходит рождение в том мире.

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> Не надо трындеть.


??? Мы стали друзьями и отныне общаемся упрощенно? :-)




> та девушка (равно и любая другая)


Юноши там тоже угадывают.




> не угадает ни одного объекта из 10-ти за занавеской, которые я туда помещу


То задание, которое я видела - им нужно было не угадывать (со 100% точностью) объект, а наиболее точно его описать. Побеждал наиболее точно описавший. Что в этом сложного? 

Я в школе угадывала, где лежит единственный выученный билет из 30, и ничего не практиковала для этого. Всякие случайности... случаются.  :Embarrassment:  

И все-таки не понятно, в чем именно Вы сомневаетесь. В том, что можно угадать, или в том, что приглашенные - не актеры? "Битва" регулярно спамит письмами всем, кто где-то как-то был замечен в эзотерических кругах (даже если просто водку на Чистых пил с готами). Им настолько не хватает обычных актеров из массовки?

----------


## Буль

> То задание, которое я видела - им нужно было не угадывать объект, а наиболее точно его описать. Побеждал наиболее точно описавший. Что в этом сложного?


Действительно, в этом нет ничего сложного! Я могу угадать, что у любого читающего это, на столе лежит объект, скорее всего, обладающий углами, нежели _абсолютно круглый_. 

Осталось подкупить судью, который вынесет "решение", что я описал этот объект "наиболее точно"!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 




> Я в школе угадывала, где лежит единственный выученный билет из 30, и ничего не практиковала для этого.


А я в школе угадывал единственную сломанную спичку из миллиона!  :Big Grin: 




> Всякие случайности... случаются.


Кто бы сомневался!




> И все-таки не понятно, в чем именно Вы сомневаетесь. В том, что можно угадать


Угадать можно всё, что угодно. Я даже могу попробовать угадать количество монеток сейчас на полу на втором этаже моего подъезда. Там их ровно НОЛЬ штук. _Что бы это значило?_




> "Битва" регулярно спамит письмами всем, кто где-то как-то был замечен в эзотерических кругах (даже если просто водку на Чистых пил с готами). Им настолько не хватает обычных актеров из массовки?


Какая ещё битва, Вы о чём?

_Уважаемый Топпер, в полку тхеревадинов прибыло..._  :Confused:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Смеюсь с интонацией Мефистофеля. Предлагаю ставку в ДЕСЯТЬ ТЫСЯЧ к одному, что та девушка (равно и любая другая), не угадает *ни одного* объекта *из 10-ти* за занавеской, которые я туда помещу. Заранее *уверен*, что ни одного реального предложения мне не поступит. Не надо трындеть.


Бао, нужно еще понимать ценность Вашего предложения.

Я точно так же могу объявить конкурс без определенной награды на то, чтобы на моих глазах построили для меня трехэтажный особняк при этом не оповестив ни одного потенциального участника  :Smilie: 

Что именно Вы готовы поставить? Как именно Вы готовы оповестить возможных участников?
Верить в несуществование экстрасенсорики - вполне нормально. Но утверждать ее тотальное несуществование? Зачем? Я вот вполне себе допускаю и не очень то удивлюсь, если встречусь с людьми, чувственное восприятие которых развито значительно сильнее моего и других знакомых мне людей.

----------

Буль (25.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Действительно, в этом нет ничего сложного! Я могу угадать, что у любого читающего это, на столе лежит объект, скорее всего, обладающий углами, нежели _абсолютно круглый_. 
> 
> Осталось подкупить судью, который вынесет "решение", что я описал этот объект "наиболее точно"!   
> 
> 
> 
> А я в школе угадывал единственную сломанную спичку из миллиона! 
> 
> 
> ...


Бао, на самом деле, как я рада читать Ваши сообщения.

----------


## Буль

> Что именно Вы готовы поставить?


Извиняюсь, я действительно написал неточно: "ДЕСЯТЬ ТЫСЯЧ", но забыл упомянуть номинал: рублей. Напоминаю: к 1-му рублю. Издержки за счёт проигравшего.




> Как именно Вы готовы оповестить возможных участников?


Я, зная Вас лично, вполне готов доверить Вам право быть судьёй.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я, зная Вас лично, вполне готов доверить Вам право быть судьёй.


А выигрыш -- пополам или по-честному? : ))

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> Какая ещё битва, Вы о чём?


О старттопике. Топикстартер писал о передаче "Битва Экстрасенсов". 




> Действительно, в этом нет ничего сложного! Я могу угадать, что у любого читающего это, на столе лежит объект, скорее всего, обладающий углами, нежели абсолютно круглый. 
> 
> Осталось подкупить судью, который вынесет "решение", что я описал этот объект "наиболее точно"!


Где-то так, Вы все правильно поняли. 




> А я в школе угадывал единственную сломанную спичку из миллиона!


И что это значило? :-)




> в полку тхеревадинов прибыло...


Ах вот Вы к чему)

Не знаю, Бао, как Вам сказать, чтобы не огорчить, но мне что тогда, когда я общалась с ребятами, снимавшимися в "Битве", что сейчас, ни сам проект, ни его участники, не особо интересны. Но если ваше желание узнать истину настолько велико, я могу разыскать для Вас подборку их анкет вконтакте. При личном общении непосредственно с участниками Вы выясните все интересующие подробности и сможете даже сделать свое предложение поучаствовать в эксперименте непосредственно им.

----------


## Нико

> и сможете даже сделать свое предложение поучаствовать в эксперименте непосредственно им.


В эксперименте экстрасенсов?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Извиняюсь, я действительно написал неточно: "ДЕСЯТЬ ТЫСЯЧ", но забыл упомянуть номинал: рублей. Напоминаю: к 1-му рублю. Издержки за счёт проигравшего
> 
> Я, зная Вас лично, вполне готов доверить Вам право быть судьёй.


Не думаю, что найдется достаточно желающих понести издержки за участие за 10 тысяч рублей (которые могут и не покрыть издержки). Что если желающих будет 1000 и каждый победит? Найдется ли 10 млн. рублей или каждому достанется всего по десятке?

Кроме того, экстрасенсорные способности могут быть разные. Я не очень-то в них разбираюсь, чтобы об этом судить. Разве что, как и любой человек, смог бы констатировать факт, названы спрятанные предметы или нет, можно ли по этому названию эти предметы идентифицировать однозначно.

Я не встречался с экстрасенсами лично, больше по причине того, что мне это не очень-то интересно. Не ходил к цыганкам, астрологам, хиромантам, колдунам, ворожеям, ведьмам и т.п., поскольку не думаю, что нуждаюсь в каких-либо их услугах. Не обращался так же к психологам, психотерапевтам, за исключением общедоступной литературы и нескольких тренингов и мастер-классов для повышения компетентности в продажах и менеджменте.

Но я обращался к мастерам дзен, поскольку полагаю для себя это полезным. Встречался так же с одним Аджаном, однако эта встреча не сформировала заметных устремлений учиться у него.

Так что, я, пожалуй, возьму самоотвод как в организации, так и в судействе конкурса на различение невидимых, неслышимых и никак не ощущаемых пятью чувствами предметов, хотя если кто-то такой конкурс проведет, это привлечет мое внимание (я смотрел Битву Экстрасенсов, но не знаком ни с кем из организаторов, не знаю их целей и не могу доверять их суждениям, выводам; кроме того, у меня есть знакомые на телевидении и я понимаю, что все показываемое можно поставить и снять по сценарию, притом действительно знать полный сценарий достаточно всего одному человеку)

----------


## Буль

> Но если ваше желание узнать истину настолько велико, я могу разыскать для Вас подборку их анкет вконтакте. При личном общении непосредственно с участниками Вы выясните все интересующие подробности и сможете даже сделать свое предложение поучаствовать в эксперименте непосредственно им.


Ну, раз Вы сами ничего подобного подтвердить не можете -- просто предлагаю Вам не писать на эту тему, ладно?

Бегать и читать анкеты всякого *мошенника*, предлагая ему ставки 10000 к 1 я считаю для себя уровнем ниже моего внимания. Тьфу, и растереть.

Тем не менее, моё предложение остаётся в силе. До самой моей смерти. _Хоть бы кто хоть бы рублик поставил бы! А то -- один трындёж!_  :Cry:

----------


## Буль

> Не думаю, что найдется достаточно желающих понести издержки за участие за 10 тысяч рублей (которые могут и не покрыть издержки). Что если желающих будет 1000 и каждый победит? Найдется ли 10 млн. рублей или каждому достанется всего по десятке?


Из моего текста подразумевается что я соглашаюсь только (и исключительно) на один спор. Но, в общем и целом, я согласен на сумму, около 9/10 от миллиона долларов США, если испытание будет произведено по критериям фонда Джеймса Ранди.




> Так что, я, пожалуй, возьму самоотвод как в организации, так и в судействе конкурса на различение невидимых, неслышимых и никак не ощущаемых пятью чувствами предметов, хотя если кто-то такой конкурс проведет, это привлечет мое внимание


Спасибо за взаимопонимание. Я знал, что, как человек разумный, Вы откажетесь от этого спора. Благодарю.




> (я смотрел Битву Экстрасенсов, но не знаком ни с кем из организаторов, не знаю их целей и не могу доверять их суждениям, выводам; кроме того, у меня есть знакомые на телевидении и я понимаю, что все показываемое можно поставить и снять по сценарию, притом действительно знать полный сценарий достаточно всего одному человеку)


По тегу "Битва Экстрасенсов" я, в Гугле, наконец, понял что речь идёт о *телешооооуууу*!!!! Давно так не смеялся!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  И люди всерьёз обсуждают ТЕЛЕШОУ????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (25.11.2012)

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> раз Вы сами ничего подобного подтвердить не можете


А вот не надо меня как пацана "на слабо разводить" :-) Если бы я могла сделать что-то, выходящее за рамки обычных человеческих возможностей, я бы никому об этом не рассказывала, не показывала, и не хвасталась.




> Бегать и читать анкеты всякого мошенника


Вы _им_ не верите. Я тоже им не верю (хотя они в себя часто верят). О чем спор, напомните? :-)




> предлагаю Вам не писать на эту тему, ладно?


Даже если бы тема стоила выеденного яйца... и в этом случае я прислушалась бы к Вашей рекомендации.

----------


## Буль

> Вы _им_ не верите. Я тоже им не верю (хотя они в себя часто верят). О чем спор, напомните? :-)


Если Вы им не верите -- то у нас с Вами и спора никакого нет. Мошенники же останутся мошенниками. Пусть тешатся битвами экстрасенсов, облапошивают доверчивых простачков.

----------

Нико (25.11.2012)

----------


## Васильев

> Если Вы им не верите -- то у нас с Вами и спора никакого нет. Мошенники же останутся мошенниками. Пусть тешатся битвами экстрасенсов, облапошивают доверчивых простачков.


К сожалению не все так просто и безобидно. За веселенькой вывеской подобных теле-шедевров мощным потоком прет пропаганда.
 Битва экстрасенсов, каникулы в Мексике, дом 2. Такие вот сказочки для подрастающего поколения

----------


## Won Soeng

> К сожалению не все так просто и безобидно. За веселенькой вывеской подобных теле-шедевров мощным потоком прет пропаганда.
>  Битва экстрасенсов, каникулы в Мексике, дом 2. Такие вот сказочки для подрастающего поколения


Интересный поворот темы. А что именно пропагандируется и в чем выгода для тех, в чью пользу эта пропаганда?
Я лично отношусь к этому как к развлечению и бизнесу на интересных большому количеству зрителей темах (вопросы других миров, инопланетян, рождения и смерти, отношений между людьми, секретов легкого успеха в разных областях, ну и, как обычно, скандальных подробностей жизни богатых и знаменитых, оправдывающих идеи того, что никто не без порока, а значит и нам излишняя строгость к себе ни к чему)

То есть, моя версия - это все же реакция на сложившиеся взгляды в обществе, а не сознательная манипуляция общественными интересами и взглядами в каких-то стратегических, а значит еще не достигнутых и при том скрытых целях (ну разве что, банального инстинкта выживания в выбранной экологической нише торговли слухами, скандалами и сильными эмоциями, что есть все-таки сохранение статус кво). 

Конечно же, сохранение статус кво тоже может быть реализовано пропагандой, как инструментом. Но это ничего не говорит о наличии достижения каких-то целей, которые скрыты от людей, замаскированы и подменены (т.к. обычно именно такие цели называют пропагандистскими). 

Если все уже обстоит так, как это полезно и нужно шоу-бизнесменам, то говорить о том, что их цели скрыты или подменены - довольно странно. Вполне достаточно открытого провозглашения сохранения достигнутых явных целей: мы хотим, чтобы Вам было весело, а если и печально - то так, чтобы это были сильные эмоции, за которые Вы готовы заплатить если и не деньгами, то своим вниманием к нашей программе, нашему каналу, нашим спонсорам и рекламодателям

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> в чем выгода для тех, в чью пользу эта пропаганда?


В случае с "экстрасенсами" - клиенты приходят, денежку несут.




> это все же реакция на сложившиеся взгляды в обществе


Есть такое. Потому экстрасенсы у них такие, в которых уже верят в обществе, как и прочие участники различных ток-шоу. Зрителя не нужно разочаровывать.




> не сознательная манипуляция общественными интересами и взглядами в каких-то стратегических, а значит еще не достигнутых и при том скрытых целях


И все же, есть и манипуляция. Средства массовой информации являются и средствами формирования общественного мнения. Это помогает гос-ву выполнять свои функции.

Вот как бы работали спецслужбы, если бы подруги нардепов и драгдиллеров не бегали к гадалкам и ворожкам, насмотревшись телепередач и начитавшись "интересных" газет?

----------


## Васильев

Пропаганда всегда имеет одну цель. Воспитать раба. Как инструмент: обрушить семейные и моральные ценности, подменить на ложные.
Почему у нас полторашки пива стоит дешевле чем ПУСТАЯ пластиковая гантеля в 1.5 кг?
Почему застройщику себестоимость квадратного метра составляет 15% от продажной стоимости?
Почему покупая бензин 80!!% мы платим государству (60% акцизов, + налоги + НДС).

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> Почему...


Сансара?




> Воспитать раба. Как инструмент: обрушить семейные и моральные ценности


Это точно. И споить, не водкой, так опиумом для народа. Чтобы работал, лелеял нежное эго и покупал новую мобилку, а если не хватило денег на покупку всего, что скажет реклама - ужасно страдал.

----------

Буль (25.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ваши вопросы как-то ушли от плоскости пропаганды. Не очень понимаю, почему так важно, что пиво дешевле полиэтилена в объемном или весовом выражении. Или почему так важно, что материалоемкость строительства составляет 15% (что не так, говорю Вам как человек, занимающийся финансовым планированием и бюджетированием и автоматизировавший управленческий учет не одной строительной компании).
Ну, а что касается бензина, так тут и вообще - не забываем, что речь идет о недрах и цена вообще не формируется от совокупных производственных затрат, а от общих представлений государства о справедливой стоимости энергетической составляющей в народном хозяйстве.

Рекомендую покопаться в макроэкономике, она здорово отличается от экономики предприятия как методически, так и концептуально. В микроэкономике общей мерой являются деньги, а вот в макроэкономике за базис в равной мере борются труд, земля и психология.

----------

Буль (25.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это точно. И споить, не водкой, так опиумом для народа. Чтобы работал, лелеял нежное эго и покупал новую мобилку, а если не хватило денег на покупку всего, что скажет реклама - ужасно страдал.


Теория заговора?  :Smilie: 

Вы забываете, что в действительности власть имеют вполне обычные (и чаще всего - публичные) люди. И чаяния многих из них несколько отличаются от стремления к блаженству купания в чувственных удовольствиях. Люди, стремящиеся к власти, так или иначе, обладают помимо личных мотивов, мотивами общественного блага (им хочется, чтобы их почитали, вплоть до памятников на площадях). И я соглашусь, что пропаганда доступных удовольствий обходится дешевле, чем взращивание благополучия не нуждающегося в пропаганде плохих вкусов и низких ожиданий. Но, как показывает практика, удовлетворяются дешевыми товарами и услугами лишь самые маргинальные слои, да и то - не во все времена. 

Так что про власть лучше конкретно, чем огульно. Иначе неминуемы типичные заблуждения обывателей (которые как раз пропагандируются теми, кто еще не насытился властью и жаждет больше за счет распространения теории заговора, борьбы за освобождения от какого-нибудь очередного гнета и беспредела и т.п.)

----------


## Васильев

Представления государства о справедливости?????  :Smilie:  Пол часа смеялся!!!!!!
Основные затраты сельского хозяйства - ГСМ. 80% гребет государство.
Скажите зачем рекламировать крутые джипы, дорогие туры по экзотическим странам. Драгоценности и часы по мол миллиона. Эта реклама явно не рассчитана на покупку продукта. 98% аудитории не имеют возможности это купить. Чистое унижение, воспитание раба недостижимых идеалов. Отрицание окружающего мира (семьи, дома, города,) как лишающего возможности достижения навязанного идеала. 
"Бросай все и иди ка нам, в сплошной гламур" Так и подрастают детишки готовые на ВСЕ ради пятого айфона

----------


## Васильев

"Бутерброд не лезет в рот, сразу мысль. А как народ?" :Smilie: 
Вы этих слуг народа, вне экрана видели? Жизнь удалась!!!!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Представления государства о справедливости?????  Пол часа смеялся!!!!!!
> Основные затраты сельского хозяйства - ГСМ. 80% гребет государство.
> Скажите зачем рекламировать крутые джипы, дорогие туры по экзотическим странам. Драгоценности и часы по мол миллиона. Эта реклама явно не рассчитана на покупку продукта. 98% аудитории не имеют возможности это купить. Чистое унижение, воспитание раба недостижимых идеалов. Отрицание окружающего мира (семьи, дома, города,) как лишающего возможности достижения навязанного идеала. 
> "Бросай все и иди ка нам, в сплошной гламур" Так и подрастают детишки готовые на ВСЕ ради пятого айфона


Да, Вы живете в тяжелом мире недоступных развлечений и доступных лишений. Я стараюсь избегать подобных взглядов на мир.
Ну, давайте так. Вы бюджет государства видели? Там расписано довольно детально, кто конкретно и сколько конкретно гребет. Так что государство - это вполне конкретные люди (бюджетники они еще называются). 
Собственно, бюджет - это практически основной документ, выражающий представления государства (в данном случае - законодательной власти, т.е. депутатов, а уж затем - исполнительной - министров, президента и т.п.) о справедливости. Понимаете, почему я не вижу здесь ничего смешного? Просто цифры, доходы и расходы.

Дальше, есть люди, которые зарабатывают (не воруют, заметьте, а честно зарабатывают своим талантом, знаниями, умениями, полученными, кстати, ненормированной сверхурочной работой долгими годами) значительные для Вас, но обычные по их меркам деньги. Вы бы тоже могли, если бы уделяли внимание факторам успеха в той или иной профессии, сфере деятельности, отрасли и т.п. Я знаю немало хороших (хоть и вполне обычных) людей, зарабатывающих несколько сотен тысяч долларов в год. Некоторые из них, пусть и не каждый год, могут заработать и несколько миллионов. Эти люди не святые, у них есть свои скелеты в шкафу, но у них вполне классические представления о морали и нравственности, у них есть о чем терзаться совестью, чего стыдиться и чего не желать больше в жизни повторять. При этом, у них есть репутация, принципы, шрамы от ошибок и потерь, причем, порой, вполне физиологические - на сердце и в мозгу. 

Если думать о них огульно - можно фантазировать что угодно. Если общаться с ними достаточно регулярно - вряд ли обличительные идеи найдут благодатную почву для прорастания. Скорее захочется обличать людей, которые ни к чему не стремятся, ни во что не верят, кроме того, что "государство" должно о них позаботиться, а если оно заботится плохо, то они могут ему немножко повредить (в лице конкретных его представителей - своих соседей, а то и родственников), экспроприируя то, что плохо лежит, и уничтожая, то, что лежит хорошо, но, на их взгляд, незаслуженно.

Может быть Вы все же не будете обвинять абстрактные типажи, а перейдете к конкретным личностям?
Я знаю разных "слуг народа". У каждого есть свои "тараканы в голове" и "скелеты в шкафу", но это вполне реальные люди, часто со здравыми идеями и принципами. Приходилось встречать и типичных чиновников с карманом в голове, но, намного реже, чем приходится об этом читать на форумах, в фельетонах и лентах новостей.

Вероятно потому, что не ношу камня за пазухой и не ищу, кого бы обличить, мне удается встречать самых разных людей в самых разных слоях общества, которые достойны уважения, а порой, даже и почитания

----------

SlavaR (25.11.2012)

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> Теория заговора?


:-)

Скорее, естественный процесс. Я не считаю, что за ним стоит конкретный человек или группа людей.




> взращивание благополучия не нуждающегося в пропаганде плохих вкусов и низких ожиданий


Да, Вы очень точно выразили... пропаганда плохих вкусов и низких ожиданий.




> удовлетворяются дешевыми товарами и услугами лишь самые маргинальные слои, да и то - не во все времена.


Зато люди ленивы и предпочитают удовлетворяться упрощенной, стремящейся к примитивизму поп-масс культурой, которая из года в год все примитивнее и примитивнее. И меня как человека творческого, работающего в сфере искусства, это огорчает. Не нужно годами работать над шедевром, нужно строчить десяток книжек в год - это секрет успеха. И не дай дог напрячь читателя мыслью - редактор вознегодует. 

То же и с Традициями - людям нужно чем-то заниматься и фаст-фуд, а первоисточники пусть кит читает, у него голова большая. И время уже не то, когда мирянам-католикам запрещалось читать Евангелие, а в тех Традицях, где не запрещалось, большинство людей просто не умело читать. Все возможности есть, включая интернет и электронные библиотеки с автопереводчиками, но брошюры читать проще. И уровень благосостояния многих людей позволяет им освободить время и силы для развития. Но потребитель почему-то формирует спрос легкого чтива, легкого кино - и вроде никто "сверху" примитивизм и умственю лень не навязывает... Или все-таки навязывает?

Как говорил один мой знакомый историк, тоталитарное государство с хорошим репрессивным аппаратом может позволить себе развитую мыслящую личность, тогда как в демократическом обществе необходимы другие рычаги управления, в том числе, снижение качества образования.




> неминуемы типичные заблуждения обывателей (которые как раз пропагандируются теми, кто еще не насытился властью и жаждет больше за счет распространения теории заговора, борьбы за освобождения от какого-нибудь очередного гнета и беспредела и т.п.)


Интересная мысль.




> Вы этих слуг народа, вне экрана видели?


Мне кажется, это не так сложно. Я видела, при чем "слуг" разного уровня. Кто-то был действительно циничной закушанной фигурой, не вмещающейся в костюм размера XXXL. А кто-то - личностям развитыми, образованными, приятными в общении и даже по мере сил думающими о народе. :-) Часто на плакате (в моей стране) политика изображают туповатым "своим парнем", под вкусы "электората". В личном общении такой "Ивась" может оказаться интеллигентным и вполне прилично выглядящим. (Тема возвращается к шоу :-)

----------

Won Soeng (25.11.2012)

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> живете в тяжелом мире недоступных развлечений и доступных лишений


Это личный выбор каждого - замечать счастье вокруг себя или нет. Когда из-за тяжелой болезни я почти год не выходила из дома, мне сложно было понять, чем могут быть недовольны люди, способные ходить по улице.

----------

Богдан Б (26.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть два отношения к хорошему вкусу  :Smilie:  Первое - пипл хавает, чего кочевряжиться-то. Второе - эстетическое наслаждение стоит экстраординарных сил и времени на создание объектов его вызывающих. И массовая культура востребована, и эстетствующие элиты находят себе продукцию по вкусу. Тут нет нормы, стандарта, зависит больше от внутренней мотивации. Я стремлюсь к хорошему вкусу, хоть и не требователен в повседневной жизни. Предпочитаю скорее создавать, чем потреблять, хотя понимаю, что потребление - это тоже развитие вкуса.

----------

Арису Кеншин (25.11.2012), Буль (25.11.2012)

----------


## Васильев

Вопрос отношения к миру.
 Если ты сыт, одет. Остальное вопрос твоего отношения к миру.

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> эстетическое наслаждение стоит экстраординарных сил и времени на создание объектов его вызывающих


Я бы сказала, больше, чем наслаждение. Идея, облеченая в мощный, цепляющий за все живое, образ, не сможет пройти бесследно. :-)

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> Вопрос отношения к миру.


Точно. Если Природа дарит вдох после выдоха, это очень много. Думаю, что буду очень счастлива, когда осознаю это. :-)

----------


## Буль

> Точно. Если Природа дарит вдох после выдоха, это очень много. Думаю, что буду очень счастлива, когда осознаю это. :-)


Не боитесь после этого попасть в зависимость от Природы? А ну, как она не захочет дарить Вам следующий вдох? Что Вы станете делать после этого? Что захотите осознавать в тот момент?

_Большое желание --
Малый путь.
Смотрю на звёзды.
_

----------

Арису Кеншин (25.11.2012)

----------


## Васильев

На сколько я понимаю в этот момент произойдет реинкорнация

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> Не боитесь после этого попасть в зависимость от Природы?


Я уже. Но есть один момент - все прекращается. Цвет облетит с дерева, это неизбежно. Стоит ли приклеивать лепестки обратно, или отказывать себе в том, чтобы смотреть на игру ветра?




> А ну, как она не захочет дарить Вам следующий вдох?


Ее право (и моя надежда).




> Что Вы станете делать после этого?


Ну Вы же уже подсказали.




> Что захотите осознавать в тот момент?


Непременно захочу осознавать. :-)
(Что - еще не знаю. Сейчас - красивое и преходящее)

----------


## Нико

> Это личный выбор каждого - замечать счастье вокруг себя или нет. Когда из-за тяжелой болезни я почти год не выходила из дома, мне сложно было понять, чем могут быть недовольны люди, способные ходить по улице.


А сейчас прошло?

----------

